# Help Me!!! My Angelfish Just Laid Eggs!!



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay so I just got home and on one of my plastic plants are a bunch of egg looking things and two of my angelfish are fanning them. One of my angelfish looked Gravid a couple of days ago but I brushed it off knowing how hard it is to breed those suckers. The eggs are both clear and white colored. I have 3 anglefish, 5 black skirt tetras, 3 bettas and a pleco in my tank. 

I have a spare 20 gallon but have no filter or heater. I also have a 2.5 gallon up and running with just a betta in it, but I have a bowl to put the betta in.

I really need help so please help me I want to save these babies!

Pics coming soon


----------



## violet (Jun 24, 2010)

If the eggs are still there and they look clear take the plastic plant with the eggs end put it to your 2.5g tank (take the betta out) make sure is the same temp. Put an air stone under the plant so the air goes little on the eggs, and after 3-4 days they should hutch, and when they become free swimming start feeding them, either brime shrimps or baby fish food. Good luck.
If the eggs are gone be prepared the angles should breed again in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok thank you soooo much. They removed all the white eggs, and there still is a good amount of clear eggs there. If I remove the eggs from the tank will the parents keep breeding? (their first time) also, I did my research and a couple sites said to put meth blue or some other anti-fungal in the tank. Should I do that too?


----------



## violet (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes the parents will be breeding. You can put meth blue, but for such small tank you need like half of a drop. Next time (but try to do it before they lay eggs again) If you have another tank you can remove the other fish and leave the angels by themself and then they can raise the babys, it looks so sweet.
good luck


----------



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks again. I hope I'm successful!


----------

